# Fluval 206 Hose Replacement



## MikeC1408

Hi Guys, looking for a bit of advice.

I have a fluval 206 fitted to a fluval fresh tank, It's plumbed through the bottom of the tank so no pipework on the outside. So at the tank end there is a set of barbs (think that's what they are called...lol) and a fluval aqua stop valve at the filter end.

I'm looking at replacing my in tank diffuser with an inline one from CO2 Art fitted on the outlet side, but before I can do this I need to replace the fluval ribbed hosing. Having searched on here I can find details on 205 or 306 filters but not 206 filters.

So my question is does anyone know the hose size I need to fit this filter? (Hagen customer services say 12/16 but i'm dubious when comparing it with the ribbed hose connectors, my feeling is it would need 16/22)

Thanks


----------



## Alastair

Hi mike 
Ive seen many of these and myself would agree its a 12/16 but to be on the safe side order 50cm of each size off eBay. Would cost you less than 4 pounds for both.


----------



## MikeC1408

Thanks. 

That's not a bad shout. I'll pick some up from the LFS today and try both at the weekend. 

Once I know which one I use I can order the diffuser.


----------



## Dan Wiggett

100% 12/16


----------



## MikeC1408

Ok thanks guys. Looking at that hose off of the filter it just looked
Too small. Will give it a go at the weekend before ordering the diffuser. 

Thanks again.


----------



## James D

Everyone seems pretty certain so I might be wrong but my Fluval 106 had 16/22 hose. I bought replacement hose, lily pipes and a hydor heater so I should remember.


----------



## MikeC1408

Thanks James.

Think I'll go with the first suggestion and get both, that way I know I'll have the correct size. Will post back once done so anyone searching can find the answer.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

I have 16/22 on my fluval 205. Any smaller won't fit.
Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Dan Wiggett

legytt said:


> I have 16/22 on my fluval 205. Any smaller won't fit.
> Cheers
> Ryan


Oh S*** I thought it said 106, was a bit tired when I posted. It is 16/22. It's the 106's that have 12/16 duhhhhhh.


----------



## MikeC1408

Thanks for all your help guys. 

Have just finished the outlet side ready for a diffuser next week and confirm it is 16/22 that is needed, glad I asked here. 

I'm fact it looks so much better I'm going to do the inlet side as well so that's an unplanned 50% water change today......lol


----------



## MikeC1408

Thanks for your help guys, all done


----------



## JamesRytter

MikeC1408 said:


> Thanks for your help guys, all done
> 
> View attachment 19939



Looks awesome, exactly the set up I'm trying to convert to.  I received my 206 yesterday, could you tell me where you got your inline CO2 and regulator from?  I've been looking on banggood.com for one that looks similar to yours with the solenoid on it, but I think the connectors will be US standards?  (I live in the UK)

James


----------

